# Home alarm recommendations



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys and girls, I'm looking for a home alarm system, preferably wired, can anyone recommend one as there's alot to choose from. I have a 3 bed semi with 2 back doors, I already have CCTV all the way around the house but want an alarm for a bit of piece of mind
Many thanks
Mayhem85


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

For wired I prefer the galaxy made by Honeywell. Something like a G2-12 (12 zones) or G2-20 (20 zones) 

Wireless wise I would looked at the Visonic power master which comes with 1 door contact and 2 PIRs in the kits. This system comes with the dial out facility included so if you're able to connect a phone line, it'll dial you and allow you 2 way speech should thr alarm activate.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Why is wired the preferred option? Unless for insurance grade requirements.
We have the visonic power master which is all wireless and looks smart too. Detached garage is on its own zone and being wireless was very easy to protect. Shed will be added next and rather than door contacts I have beams. A friend bought the same system and I think he has the notifications set so he knows when the kids are in/out i.e. Alarm on/off. I have ours to notify if the alarm triggers. Been in for nearly two years and all batteries are still good. Cheap to buy yourself or the installer charges £40 for a service.
Wireless is popular and gaining popularity as it's easy to install and the better systems are reliable.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I've got an ADT alarm and it's monitored by them, if the alarm is set off they ring you. 3 layers of security so thieves can't signal jam, power cut and something else I can't remember! It's wireless and the monthly charge covers them servicing it too or if something breaks.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

With the latest security concerns around Wireless and WPA2 security, I would highly recommend wired rather than wireless. Obviously the downside is having to run power and/or cat5/6 if the cameras are PoE.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had a fully wireless (internal) ADT system. This is wired and fully monitored. It was OK at first but became unreliable with too many false alarms and errors.

The internal hub was eventually replaced (at no cost) with a wired version (all sensors still wireless) and I've had no trouble since. That was about 5 years ago.

It's fully maintained every six months by ADT for a monthly charge. Intruder/tamper/auto response/battery backup up.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

What's the cost roughly of the adt alarms if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Police linked alarms e.g. Chubb, Adt etc do cost a lot of money and for many who choose them are a good option. All alarms linked have to comply with code of conduct this link http://www.securedbydesign.com/security-systems-policy/

May be worth a read and offset this vs a "good" CCTV system, remember the police are obliged under a police linked system to attend if certain criteria is met. For non linked systems e.g. Stand alone CCTV they need "good" evidence e.g. "I am watching Billy the burglar in real time nick my stuff" not a "sensor has gone off"

A big market, worth millions and loads of options and it can be a big budget!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I would prefer wired over the wireless purely as I feel it's a bit more secure, with all the latest tech around hacking can seem to be done by just about anyone with a tablet or laptop. I've been a bit security concious since my car was stolen. I'm not to worried about having the alarm monitored by a company as we have alot of friends and family that live within a short walk and neighbours that run the local neighborhood watch group. I would prefer to get recommendations from you guys on here rather than just reading reviews on Google etc


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I know you said wired, but I have a system based on Pyronix Enforcer. Has tons of PIRs, door sensors, knock sensors, also covers the garage door for opening plus a PIR inside. Has an app you can check, set, unset etc remotely (seperate viewable cameras to check all OK). It uses ethernet, wifi and 4G so always has connectivity. It's police monitored and it works cos I set it off after a power cut manually opening electric garage door and they turned up within 3 minutes. The PIRs are apparently secured and can't be hacked, spoofed or blocked - as I said apparently. 

Alarms hardly reduce insurance costs


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Bear in mind this was several years ago so ADT might have got their proverbial into one sock by now, and I don't want to be Eeyorish...

We had the monitored service in two (sequential) properties and all was fine until they started going haywire. ADT were chaotic about calling to check and "forgot" the passcode we had arranged with them on several occasions, necessitating visits from the BiB and the Fire Brigade. In the end, both the BiB and the Fire Brigade served us a notice (once in each property) that they would stop attending if there were another alarm triggered wrongly . 

After that, on both occasions, we terminated our contract with ADT and relied solely on the deterrent effect of the ADT box on the front of our house and on the alarm ringing. (We only went back to ADT on the second house because the system was in place and the POs said it was faultless.)

In the second house, the battery unit then died and I had to take a lump hammer to the alarm box:doublesho.

As I say, things may be better with ADT now, but perhaps ask some existing customers and the local Fire Brigade/Crime Prevention Officer before committing?

Peter


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

There are a couple of options available for wired cameras. You can go down the slightly older route, that uses G703 (Coax) connectors, or the more modern version of IP cameras. The main benefit of IP, is that they are mainly PoE (Power over Ethernet), so only one cable needs to be run to the camera. The Coax variant have two data connectors and one power cable, so need to make allowances for that.

Working in IT security including taking advantage of the known weakness areas, I will never go wireless, I would rather spend a bit more, and have that peace of mind. I know this isn't feasible/acceptable for some, however it's the way I would do it.

As a bit of intrigue into this, and whilst yes this was probably a wired system it was monitored over the internet remotely. http://forum.icrealtech.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&p=3524


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Hacking is one of the reasons I would prefer a wired system, it's worrying what can be done from anywhere in the world with a computer.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive got a Texecom Premier. Its all wired in ofc. has the ability to ring police if need be and can have monitoring. You can also use it to ring ambulance and fire department in emergency

When the alarm goes off it also rings your mobile. You csn have up to 5 contacts i think so itll keep cycling until someone picks up. 

best bit though - the noise. when it goes off all hell breaks loose. I could hear it from more than a mile away - deafening!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a wifi IP camera above my drive, and plan on getting a YALE wireless alarm system. 
Wireless doesn't bother me. If someone wants to invest in the kit to render my stuff useless, break in to my house and take my stuff good luck to them.
And I doubt a cartel of international thieves is going to log in to my stuff from abroad!

They'll be bitterly disappointed if they did mind you. We haven't got anything of any value to nick, even my car is only worth about 15p!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Which begs the question " why bother at all then ? "


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

dholdi said:


> Which begs the question " why bother at all then ? "


Exactly. I only have camera because we had little ****s egging the cars and house windows in our street a few years ago.
It took them a week to notice it, then I got a great shot of their stupid little faces as they stood on my drive gurning at it.

No trouble since 

I'm only considering an alarm as a visual deterrent, if by any chance we do get any burglaries in our area a house with a camera, 30000w floodlight and an alarm would hopefully not be of interest.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Or maybe they would think that's the house to rob, they must have stuff they want to protect.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

The downside is, when you say if someone wants to invest in the kit to render your stuff useless to break in, they more than likely have it. A laptop is all that is really needed, and a cheap add on that can be had for about a tenner.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

ask yourself this, how often do you respond to alarms going off in your street?

i tend to have a look if its next doors or opposite. they have their uses, firstly as a visual deterrent and then the noise may attract attention.

we paid £150 for my mate to fit a 6 zone and to entry alarm. mainly wanted one for the integral garage where my bike and car is.

working with thieves they're inherently lazy. most houses are burgled by opportunist thieves, windows or doors left open. so dont leave them open. prevention is better than cure

the box then adds a second layer. 2 houses in a street, one with a bell box and one without which one will they choose? 

dont get carried away with expensive monthly packages - unless you live in a palace with a safe and gold.


----------

